# C02?



## corkdork81 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello! I've recently started a planted 40 gallon aquarium. I've been researching c02 in hopes of introducing it soon.

I'm just wondering if anyone has used Camcarb for their c02 needs? Is food grade c02 suitable for the aquarium?

http://www.camcarb.com/beer-gas.html

I'm also open to suggestions for other sources of C02 and accessories in the GTA. The closer to the downtown core the better.

thanks for your help!


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Its about $20 to fill a 10lbs tank at camcarb. Its the only place I've gone to fill. I may also be selling my setup. Let me know if you may be interested in it


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

If you can try to get a 15lb tank instead of a 10lb; 10lb = $20+ tax to fill, 15lb = $22 + tax to fill. For $2 more each refill you get an extra 5 lbs is the way I see it, Camcarb is great though especially if you're in a rush since they are always quick/great service.


----------



## corkdork81 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks!

Ischemia What materials are you looking to sell?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

http://dryiceandgases.com/contact.htm

That's the place I went last time, same day refills for I think around $20. Before I've been going to Norwood but sometimes they don't refill my tank the same day.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Camcarb is in and out in 10 mins with a full tank


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Having gone top their website the Beer gas food grade they sell concerns me for aquarium use, it has N2 added to the CO2 to reduce foaming of the beer. This could effect the nitrogen/Nitrate levels in your tank, I would go for a purer CO2.
IMHO


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Camcarb's 2 in 1 fertilizer for plants. No need to dose nitrogen


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*co2*

Hi,

I am not talking about their fertilizer, the CO2 they sell has N2 nitrogen added to the canister you are not getting pure co2.


----------

